# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2010



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2010 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2010 às 00:17)

Inicio o mês de Junho com tempo quente, temperatura actual de 24,2ºC uma noite magnifica


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2010 às 00:19)

Algum nevoeiro, mas pouco denso.

Temperatura nos 16,5ºC, tendo já atingido os *16,3ºC*, e humidade nos 92%.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Jun 2010 às 00:22)

Uma noite de ananases com 22.7ºC.

Vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Teles (1 Jun 2010 às 00:43)

Boas, e lá começa mais um mês com uma temperatura de 
20,3Cº


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2010 às 02:56)

Ainda tropical.
21,2ºC e 56% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2010 às 07:25)

Bom dia.

Mais uma madrugada de nevoeiro, denso, mas que se dissipou mais cedo. Por agora, o céu apenas se encontra muito nublado.

A temperatura desceu aos *15,9ºC*, e neste momento encontra-se nos 16,3ºC.

Humidade nos 93% e pressão a 1017 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra moderado de Norte, nos 16,2 km/h.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

O nevoeiro matinal dissipou-se e sol brilha agora com todo o seu esplendor numa manhã que já segue quente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2010 às 10:49)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 26,1 ºC.

Vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2010 às 11:35)

Aqui não chegou a humidade que o pessoal mais a oeste registou.
Durante a noite a temperatura não desceu a baixo dos 19,6ºC.

Agora sigo com 27,5ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 42%.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2010 às 11:51)

Por aqui o dia ameaça ser bem quente, apesar de em breve começar a ter rajadas de NW.

Neste momento estão 26,4ºC e vento de N.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2010 às 12:44)

De momento, 26,2ºC, neste início de tarde ameno, com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.

Humidade nos 65% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2010 às 13:20)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e 33,2 ºC.

Vento fraco de ENE.

Humidade nos 41 %.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2010 às 16:08)

Vento fraco de ONO e 34,7 ºC, humidade nos 31 %.

Céu quase limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas a NE.

Pressão em descida.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2010 às 18:10)

A máxima ficou-se nos 34,8 ºC, pelas 16:20h.

Actualmente, vento moderado de NO e 30,6 ºC, humidade em subida, já nos 45 %.

---

A mínima da última noite foi de 19,3 ºC, pelas 4:56h.


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2010 às 19:24)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 31,6º

Mínima: 13,8º

Neste momento 26,6º


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2010 às 20:11)

Temperatura máxima de *27,8ºC*.

De momento, sob um _mix_ de núvens altas, sigo com 21,7ºC e humidade nos 70%.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2010 às 20:41)

Boa tarde!

Em Odivelas, máxima de 31,5ºC.
Agora sigo com nortada e 23,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2010 às 21:09)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Máxima: *34,4ºC* máxima do ano!

Rajada máxima: *29,0km/h WSW*

Agora sigo com 25,8ºC, 49%HR, 1014,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2010 às 21:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Temperatura máxima de *27,8ºC*.



Algum contraste.

Máxima de 34,8 ºC.

Dia de vento predominante de ENE.

---

Extremos de hoje:

19,3 ºC / 34,8 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Jun 2010 às 22:37)

Boas!

Sigo com 23.0ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

olá boa noite! 

Aqui o vento sopra com alguma intensidade, moderado e pelo que se nota, também relativamente seco de NNW, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, possivelmente ainda pelos Cirrus radiatus que se observavam ao cair da noite.

*Valores actuais*: 21.7ºC ~ 48% HR


----------



## Teles (1 Jun 2010 às 22:56)

Boas , por aqui uma noite espectacular de verão com 24,4Cº


----------



## Sanxito (1 Jun 2010 às 23:19)

boas pessoal, por aqui sigo com 25,1'c e registei uma máxima de 35,0'c. A noite por aqui está mais fresca que ontem pela mesma hora..


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2010 às 23:20)

Boa noite!
Hoje esteve calor, muito calor...
Máxima do ano batida, com 33.1ºC.

De momento, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco, 23.8ºC, 50%HR, 1016hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.6ºC
33.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,9ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2010 às 00:08)

A HR está em queda, o vento abrandou e permanece uma noite agradável.

*Extremos de 01 Junho*

Máximos: 30.7ºC ~ 79% HR
mínimos: 17.1ºC ~ 26% HR

*Valores  actuais:* 21.4ºC ~ 45% HR


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2010 às 00:43)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 19,7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2010 às 01:02)

Nota-se que o ar está mais seco, uma brisa suave é o que resta desde os inícios da noite.

A percentagem de humidade desceu para os *40%* e a temperatura subiu ligeiramente para os *22.2ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2010 às 07:19)

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 19,6ºC
Tmáx: 31,5ºC


Hoje a mínima foi de 17,8ºC.
Agora, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, (até parece que vem lá trovoada) e 19,2ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 62%.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2010 às 09:01)

Mínima de 18,6 ºC.

Actualmente com 23,0 ºC e 67 % de humidade.

O vento sopra fraco de NE, após ter soprado de ONO.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Tempo quente e abafado.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

No que toca a temperaturas, esta madrugada foi semelhante à passada, com a mesma mínima, de *15,9ºC*, apenas 3 minutos antes da hora da de ontem.

De momento sigo com 19,5ºC e céu encoberto por um _mix_ de núvens de média altitude.

Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNO (338º) e humidade nos 84%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2010 às 11:03)

Bom Dia

A Máxima de ontém foi uns fresquinhos 37.8ºC, que é a máxima do ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2010 às 12:56)

Por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Estou com 25,3ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2010 às 13:24)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *18,2ºC*

O dia está a ser de céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de SW vem do mar e arrasta humidade que se encontra nos 65% e a temperatura actual é de apenas 24,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2010 às 16:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2010*

É impressão minha ou estão células a formarem-se ?


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2010 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e quente e abafado.

Apesar do pouco sol que por cá surgiu, os extremos foram estes:

Máxima: 32,4º

Mínima: 17,8º (mínima mais alta do ano, e ultrapassa esse valor extremo em 2,9º).

A humidade relativa mínima foi de 39% (o normal para dias com estas temperaturas é de 20/25%)

Neste momento, 30,3º e 45% de Hr.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jun 2010 às 16:05)

Por aqui tempo muito abafado, com céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas, e 30.8ºC.    
Humidade nos 46%.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2010 às 16:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2010*



andres disse:


> É impressão minha ou estão células a formarem-se ?



Por aqui é vísivel a formação de células a Este, mas "morrem à nascença", falta algum ingrediente em altura.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Jun 2010 às 17:36)

Boas!

Sigo com 27.0ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2010 às 17:56)

boa tarde... 

O cenário é de céu muito nublado por Altocumulus ondulatus e stratiformis, algum sol mas muito difuso e vento fraco de NW.

A temperatura mínima (madrugada) foi de *16.3ºC* contra uma Máxima agora pela tarde de *27.3ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 25.4ºC ~ 53% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2010 às 18:21)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e 22,8ºC.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2010 às 18:38)

Algumas abertas mais a Oeste, o vento rodou para Oeste e estão neste momento *23.2ºC* com *54% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2010 às 18:41)

Impressionante como o céu se manteve encoberto por este _mix_ de núvens de média altitude, todo o dia!

De momento sigo com 21,3ºC, tendo a máxima sido de *26,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1013 hPa. Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

Ainda sem grandes alterações, apenas a temperatura gradualmente desce e está agora nos *21,1ºC* ~ *66% HR*


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2010 às 19:55)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Máxima: *26,0ºC* menos 8,4ºC que ontem 

Rajada máxima: *38,6km/h WSW*

Agora sigo com 23,6ºC, 68%HR, 1011,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2010 às 23:48)

Neste momento 18,9º e nem uma brisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2010 às 00:43)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,5ºC

Mín - 16,8ºC

Céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2010 às 01:19)

boa noite 

O céu aparentemente está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de WNW.

De momento (local serviço) a temperatura está nos *19ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2010 às 07:02)

Este fórum agora vai ter _paz_ por uns dias.

---

Sigo com nevoeiro, como esteve toda a madrugada, e 16,2ºC. Vento fraco de Norte.

A mínima foi de *16,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2010 às 07:51)

Minima de 16,2ºC.

De momento céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (3 Jun 2010 às 08:19)

Boas , por , aqui muita maresia e temperatura actual de 25,2Cº


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2010 às 08:27)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por , aqui muita maresia e temperatura actual de 25,2Cº



Bom dia.

Por aqui também existe "maresia", mas a tantos km do mar devo chamar-lhe morrinha. 

Mínima de 14,2º

Neste momento 15º e uma grande sensação de fresco.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2010 às 08:44)

bom dia 

Uma faixa um pouco compacta de Stratus fractus aqui mais a Oeste, já algumas abertas e portanto algum sol e vento a soprar fraco de NW.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 27.3ºC ~ 82% HR
mínimos: 16.3ºC ~ 39% HR

A temperatura mínima desta madrugada esteve nos *15.9ºC* e neste momento vai com *17.8ºC* ~ *76% HR*


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Jun 2010 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *16.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 25.6ºC e céu limpo

A pressão é de 1014.1 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jun 2010 às 14:40)

Boa tarde!
Céu limpo, algum vento e temperaturas agradáveis.
Sigo com 25.8ºC, 53%HR, 1017hpa...

Extremos de ontem:

19.6ºC
29.9ºC.

Algumas imagens bonitas tiradas hoje de avião, algures entre Sines e Setúbal...


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2010 às 17:33)

Tarde quente por aqui, com máxima de 30,8º

Agora já vai refrescando, estando a temperatura em 25,1º


----------



## David sf (3 Jun 2010 às 18:16)

Temperaturas bem fresquinhas no litoral com a aparição em força da nortada. Várias EMAs, incluindo Torres Vedras, Sines, Cabo Raso, Aljezur e Leiria abaixo dos 20 graus às 16 horas.
Umas fotos do nevoeiro junto à costa, neste caso na zona do Guincho, hoje à hora de almoço (que bela onda gigante que isto dava):

















A nebulosidade retida na encosta norte da Serra de Sintra.






Agora, foto tirada em Rio de Mouro, com a nebulosidade já bem para cá da serra. Há muito tempo que não via um "capacete" tão denso.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2010 às 18:27)

Por Queluz ao que parece esteve um dia de início outono 

Muito vento de norte e a temperatura não ultrapassou os 24,7ºC.

Neste momento segue com 18,5ºC e humidade nos 82%.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Jun 2010 às 20:06)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 20.9ºC e céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2010 às 23:32)

boa noite 

Dia relativamente fresco com alguma nebulosidade que ao final da tarde apresentou um céu quase limpo em que apenas junto à faixa costeira surgia a "habitual" nebulosidade composta por Stratus fractus.
O vento apresentou-se fraco a moderado de NNW.

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *26.4ºC* (casa), de momento aqui (local serviço) estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2010 às 23:53)

Vai refrescando bem, 16,7º no momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2010 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,7ºC

Mín - 16,3ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Jun 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,8º

Após o dissipar da neblina, a temperatura vai aumentando bem, no momento com 23,3º.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jun 2010 às 18:30)

olá boa tarde! 

O céu apresenta pouca nebulosidade composta por alguns Cirrus fibratus e na habitual faixa junto à costa deambulam alguns Stratus fractus.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NW.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 26.4ºC - 86% HR
Mínimos: 15.8ºC - 38% HR

*Valores actuais:* 21.4ºC - 56% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Jun 2010 às 20:17)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima de *16.3ºC*

Máxima de *24.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 20.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jun 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, não particularmente quente, mas muito agradável...
Sigo com 19.9ºC, 72%HR, 1021hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

17.1ºC
28.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jun 2010 às 22:19)

Boa Noite, a máxima de hoje foi de 33.5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jun 2010 às 23:16)

boa noite 

Por aqui céu aparentemente limpo e vento a soprar de novo geralmente fraco de NW após se ter intensificado ao final da tarde. O corredor nebuloso junto à costa antes de escurecer mais uma vez lá estava a preencher toda a faixa poente.

A temperatura máxima esta tarde ficou-se pelos *24.3ºC*.

De momento (local serviço) estou com *17ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2010 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2010 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.8ºC, por agora estão 21.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Voltámos às noites frescas, com 11,9º de mínima.

Neste momento céu encoberto e 15,4º.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jun 2010 às 00:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 15,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (6 Jun 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite.

Extremos de ontem- Lousã:

Max: 25,8º

Min: 11,9º

Actual, 14,3º.

Pelo Baleal, neste momento, céu estrelado, vento moderado de NW e cerca de 17º.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jun 2010 às 22:53)

Boa noite.

Extremos em Lousã:

Max: 26,0º

Min: 13,4º

Neste momento 14,8º


Pelo Baleal, manhã de céu muito nublado durante a manhã e de pouco nublado durante a tarde, sempre com vento moderado de NW.

A máxima terá rondado os 22º.

Neste momento cerca de 18º.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jun 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2010 às 01:42)

Recém-chegado de mais um encontro MeteoPT, sigo neste momento com 16,3ºC, humidade nos 83% e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2010 às 09:21)

Mínima de 16,9 ºC.

De momento, vento moderado de NO e 19,7 ºC, humidade nos 70 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Céu nublado com abertas, 20.9ºC, 60%HR, 1020hpa.
Mínima de 17.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de céu muito nublado e mínima de *15,8ºC*.

Neste momento, ainda muitos Cumulus Mediocris e 19,5ºC.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Jun 2010 às 12:03)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 22.3ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2010 às 17:58)

Boa tarde.

Extemos de hoje na Lousã:

Max: 25,2º

Mín: 13,4º


Pelo Baleal, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, com máxima a rondar os 23º


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Jun 2010 às 19:44)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 19.4ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.

Pressão de 1015.8 hPa.


----------



## Teles (7 Jun 2010 às 20:51)

Boas , por aqui a noite começa muito nublada e com temperatura actual de 20,4Cº


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2010 às 23:02)

Pelo Baleal, céu encoberto, vento fraco e uma temperatura agradável de 19º.

Lousã - 16,4º


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2010 às 23:44)

Boa noite!
Sigo com céu nublado com abertas, no mesmo tom em que passou todo o dia.
De momento, 18.6ºC, 74%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.1ºC
24.ºC
UV9.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,7ºC

Mín - 15,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2010 às 00:25)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 16,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2010 às 00:55)

Boas

Extremos ontem:

26,7ºC /16,6ºC

rajada máxima: 17,7km/h


Agora sigo aqui com 18,1ºC, 76%HR, 1014,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2010 às 07:05)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de céu encoberto, e assim se mantém.

Temperatura mínima de *16,5ºC* até ao momento, e actuais 16,7ºC.

Humidade nos 87% e pressão a 1014 hPa, com vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2010 às 08:35)

Extremos dos últimos dias:

Dia 3: 17,6 ºC / 31,8 ºC
Dia 4: 16,4 ºC / 28,2 ºC
Dia 5: 16,6 ºC / 25,1 ºC
Dia 6: 16,0 ºC / 25,0 ºC
Dia 7: 16,9 ºC / 25,8 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2010 às 08:36)

Mínima de 17,2 ºC numa noite de céu muito nublado e alguma precipitação.

Acumulados 0,4 mm.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jun 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal céu nublado, vento fraco e ainda sem precipitação.

Na Lousã já acumulou 2,5mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Jun 2010 às 09:43)

Bom Dia

aqui em Alváres chove,já deu para molhar bem o alcatrão.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Chuva fraca, a espaços moderada. Durante a noite houve alguns períodos de precipitação intensa. O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura à pouco era de uns frescos 16ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia!

Manhã de alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas que ainda não acumularam 1mm.

Agora sigo sem chuva, 19,6ºC e 61% de humidade relativa.


----------



## dahon (8 Jun 2010 às 12:20)

Boa tarde!
Neste momento chove forte por Coimbra.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2010 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado mas ainda sem chuva, salvo uns micro pingos de manhã.
Temperatura fresca, nos 21.3ºC, 58%HR, 1015hpa.
Mínima de 17.9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2010 às 17:36)

Boas, de volta ao *Meteopt*, peço desculpa pela minha ausencia.
Sigo com 19.3ºC e 0.0 mm de chuva até agora.
Chuvisca e céu encoberto.
Vento moderado, na casa dos 20km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2010 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o acumulado de percipitação de hoje é de 1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2010 às 19:29)

Boa tarde.

De momento, céu encoberto, e precipitação fraca. Ainda não acumulei nada.

Temperatura nos 16,5ºC e humidade a 80%, tendo a máxima sido de *19,6ºC*.

Vento fraco de Oeste, nos 12,2 km/h.


----------



## Gongas (8 Jun 2010 às 19:40)

Por Coimbra, céu nublado e chuva fraca a moderada. tempo fresco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2010 às 19:56)

Máxima de 21,8 ºC.

Tarde de céu muito nublado, sem precipitação.

Apenas precipitou durante a madrugada, com 0,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2010 às 20:28)

Espectáculo por aqui neste momento chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2010 às 21:33)

Aguaceiro mais intenso, com mais 2,0 mm acumulados nesta última hora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2010 às 21:45)

Intensidade de 4,0 mm/h, acumulados 2,8 mm desde as 0h.

Acima das expectativas.

Actualmente com 16,4 ºC, nova mínima do dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2010 às 21:59)

Neste momento chove moderadamente.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jun 2010 às 23:09)

Pelo Baleal chove ininterruptamente desde as 18H00, e sendo nas últimas 3 horas chuva moderada. (Que pena não ter um pluviometro).

A máxima foi de 19º e agora segue nuns frescos 15º.


Pela Lousã a máxima foi de 18,8º e a mínima até ao momento é a temperatura actual de 13,3º.

A precipitação é de apenas 3,6mm.


----------



## squidward (9 Jun 2010 às 00:16)

Chove sem parar desde o final da tarde (18h sensivelmente), um autentico dia de Inverno em pleno mês de Junho


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2010 às 00:28)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,2ºC

Mín - 15,1ºC

Precipitação - 2,0mm


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2010 às 00:38)

Extremos ontem em Setúbal: 

Mínima:16,2ºC
Máxima:22,2ºC

Rajada máxima: 32,2km/h

Precipitação total: 3,0mm

Agora sigo com 16,1ºC, 93%HR, 1006,9hpa e chuva a precipitação desde as 0h é de 1,2mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jun 2010 às 00:42)

Interessante esta imagem de radar:







Cheira-me a festa neste desenvolvimento sobre o Tejo perto de Vila Franca de Xira


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2010 às 00:49)

Em Odivelas chove de forma persistente.
1mm acumulado desde as 0h.
3mm acumulados ontem.

Vento moderado de sudoeste.
15ºC e 92% de humidade relativa.


----------



## NunoBrito (9 Jun 2010 às 01:47)

Chove, chove, chove ... as saudades que eu tinha disto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2010 às 09:14)

Extremos de ontem:

16,2 ºC / 21,8 ºC

4,4 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2010 às 09:15)

Mínima de 16,2 ºC. 

Acumulados 16,8 mm durante a madrugada.

Ainda 18,1 ºC e 82 % de humidade.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca e persistente por Coimbra. Vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (9 Jun 2010 às 09:56)

Boas , por aqui a chuva foi um fartote toda a noite , acumulado até ao momento  22,2mm de precipitação  , temperatura actual de 18,8Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jun 2010 às 10:57)

Bom Dia

A percipitação acumulada deste evento até agora é de 14.9mm, neste momento o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2010 às 13:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, madrugada pluviosa, com *22,3mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura mínima de *15,5ºC*, e actual de 17,0ºC.

O céu mantém-se encoberto, sendo que por vezes o Sol _espreita_.

Humidade nos 75%, pressão a 1004 hPa e vento nos 28,1 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jun 2010 às 13:56)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 20.2ºC vento fraco e céu parcialmente muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2010 às 19:25)

Boas

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Máxima:*21,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*43,5km/h W*

Precipitação total: *10,6mm*

Agora:
18,9ºC
65%HR
1004,4hpa
vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jun 2010 às 19:34)

olá boa tarde! 

_Após alguma ausência..._

Tem sido um dia marcado por alguma nebulosidade, mais compacta pela manhã até a meio do dia com direito a alguns chuviscos o que também não é inédito para o mês em questão.
O vento pela manhã deslocava-se com alguma intensidade, geralmente moderado de Oeste.

Por aqui (local serviço) céu nublado com algumas abertas, vento em geral fraco que continua em deslocação de Oeste e até ao momento sem precipitação. Temperatura nos *17ºC*.


----------



## netfalcon (9 Jun 2010 às 19:58)

boas tardes 

vou ter um acampamento de 17 a 19 acham que vai estar bom tempo? 
P.S: alguem conhece a zona do parque de campismo do Outão na serra da arrabida?

cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2010 às 20:12)

Máxima de 21,0 ºC.

Tarde ventosa, com alguma precipitação.

Acumulados, hoje, 17,0 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2010 às 20:23)

Dia bastante fresco, não diria que estamos em Junho.

Máxima de *18,6ºC*, e temperatura actual de 16,6ºC.

Humidade nos 80%, vento fraco de ONO (292º), e *23,3mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jun 2010 às 21:53)

Boa noite...
E eis que voltou a chuva, e ainda bem, já fazia falta...
Precipitação estimada em 12mm nesta madrugada.
De manhã ainda caíram uns aguaceiros, mas fracos.
Sigo com céu nublado com abertas, 17.5ºC, 73%HR, 1007hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.9ºC
21.3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jun 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite.

Pelo Baleal a chuva durou até cerca das 05H00. O restante dia foi de diminuição lenta da neblusidade, bem como o vento que é fraco no momento.

Temp. máxima: 20º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jun 2010 às 22:41)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o acumulado deste evento até agora vai nos 17.6mm, até parece que voltamos ao inverno


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2010 às 23:29)

Aguaceiro moderado agora, a render mais 3mm.


Temperatura nos 15ºC e humidade relativa nos 88%.


----------



## Teles (9 Jun 2010 às 23:55)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 15,8Cº e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 28,7mm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,2ºC

Mín - 15,3ºC

Precipitação - 13,2 mm


----------



## cardu (10 Jun 2010 às 00:15)

aqui em vfxira chove moderado.....agora espero a chegada da trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2010 às 00:47)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 15,5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2010 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, tendo atingido um rain rate de *81,82mm/h*.

A precipitação acumulada é de *4,3mm*.

De momento sigo com 15,2ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *14,3ºC*. 

Humidade nos 88% e vento moderado de NO (315º).

Pressão nos 1007 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2010 às 09:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.0ºC, o acumulado de percipitação de hoje vai em 2.7mm.


----------



## almadaboy20 (10 Jun 2010 às 09:59)

Será que nós amantes das trovoadas iremos ter sorte?
 O instituto de meteorologia meteu Lisboa sob aviso amarelo no diz respeito às trovoadas.

 Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2010 às 11:54)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,0ºC

Não registei até ao momento precipitação no dia de hoje e  a temperatura actual é de 18,8ºC o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Roque (10 Jun 2010 às 13:43)

Boa tarde, 

Este tipo de instabilidade, que temos tido pode ajudar à formação de tornados?


----------



## trepkos (10 Jun 2010 às 13:52)

Roque disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este tipo de instabilidade, que temos tido pode ajudar à formação de tornados?



Não, porque não temos muita instabilidade, para gerar as super células são precisas certas condições atmosféricas que agora não estão reunidos, neste evento e até agora, pelo que sei, ainda não tivemos trovoadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2010 às 14:02)

Por aqui está a chover bem, e tá _fresquito_.

Estou com 14,7ºC e já acumulei 2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2010 às 14:14)

Mínima de 15,6 ºC.

Acumulados 0,8 mm até ao momento.

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado de Oeste e 19,6 ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2010 às 14:49)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro que deixou apenas 0,2mm 

Temperatura actual 19,3ºC e humidade 56% o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2010 às 15:15)

Um aguaceiro moderado elevou a precipitação acumulada até aos 1,8 mm.

Apenas 19,4 ºC actualmente, nesta tarde de Junho.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2010 às 16:04)

Precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias:

Dia 8: 4,4 mm
Dia 9: 18,4 mm
Dia 10: 1,8 mm*

*Até ao momento.


----------



## Teles (10 Jun 2010 às 16:31)

Boas, por aqui céu com algumas abertas , temperatura de 22,2Cº e precipitação acumulada de 8mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2010 às 19:15)

Mas que belo aguaceiro que está a cair neste momento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2010 às 19:44)

E o aguaceiro rendeu 3.2mm.


----------



## Teles (10 Jun 2010 às 20:21)

Boas por aqui temperatura actual de 21,2Cº e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2010 às 20:58)

Máxima de 20,8 ºC.

Vento finalmente fraco de NO, sem precipitação, de momento.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2010 às 21:31)

Em Fátima, dia de aguaceiros, sendo um forte à hora de almoço.






-------------

Em Odivelas, 4mm acumulados em aguaceiros.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jun 2010 às 22:15)

Boa noite!
Alguns aguaceiros de madrugada e um ao final da tarde, mas no geral foi um dia ensolarado, fresco e ventoso.
Sigo com 16.4ºC, 68%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.9ºC
22.1ºC.
Precipitação: 3mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2010 às 22:18)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NNO e 16,2 ºC.

Pressão em subida, nos 1012,3 hPa.

Precipitação estacionária nos 1,8 mm de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2010 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Precipitação - 3,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2010 às 01:29)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 14,9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2010 às 03:33)

A temperatura vai subindo ligeiramente, à medida que um aguaceiro se aproxima.

15,5ºC e céu encoberto, com humidade nos 82% e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Teles (11 Jun 2010 às 09:19)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 17,0Cº  , neste momento aguaceiros fortes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2010 às 09:56)

Mínima de 15,9 ºC.

Sem precipitação acumulada desde as 0h.

De momento, 21,1 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ONO.


----------



## Roque (11 Jun 2010 às 11:41)

Obrigado Trepkos pela tua explicação.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia!

Madrugada mais calma, com apenas *1,0mm* acumulado.

Temperatura mínima de *14,8ºC*, logo pelas 1:12, sendo que agora sigo já com 19,2ºC.

Humidade nos 77% e vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## Teles (11 Jun 2010 às 12:34)

Boas , por aqui o céu com algumas abertas , temperatura actual de 22,1Cº


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2010 às 12:39)

Em Odivelas, caíram uns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite cujo acumulado não chegou a 1mm.

Por agora, muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 20,7ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 58%.


----------



## Teles (11 Jun 2010 às 16:53)

Boas , condições por aqui:
T-20,3Cº
1015hPa
V 25km/h de NW
12mm


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2010 às 18:05)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 15,7ºC e a máxima de 24,3ºC

Rajada máxima até agora de 30,6km/h 

Não registei precipitação hoje!

Agora céu um pouco mais limpo mas muito nublado e até escuro para SE temperatura  actual 22,7ºC com humidade nos 54% e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2010 às 18:07)

Céu muito nublado e 20,3ºC. A máxima foi de *21,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1017 hPa, com vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jun 2010 às 21:25)

boa noite 

Este dia mais uma vez não escapou à critica habitual do "...que Junho é este?!"; posso dizer que foi bem preenchido por interessantes Cumulus desde os fractus aos congestos o que por si só já resulta num belo cenário.
Desde o final da tarde os Cirrus marcaram presença e o vento a deslocar-se geralmente fraco de NNW.

Por aqui (local serviço) estão cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2010 às 21:46)

Céu pouco nublado e 18,5ºC...


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jun 2010 às 22:12)

Boa noite!
Pelo menos este tempo tem o condão de não me fazer sentir frustrado de não poder ir à praia por causa do trabalho e do Mundial, porque de resto é uma seca...
Mais um dia farrusco, com muita nebulosidade com boas abertas pelo meio e um dia fresco...
Ainda registei 1mm de precipitação.
Sigo agora com 18.1ºC, 69%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.1ºC
24ºC.


----------



## Teles (11 Jun 2010 às 22:17)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado e temperatura actual de 17,5Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2010 às 00:16)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Teles (12 Jun 2010 às 01:03)

Boas , temperatura actual de 16,9Cº , precipitação acumulada 0,8mm


----------



## Teles (12 Jun 2010 às 11:02)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 19,1Cº e precipitação até ao momento: 2,3mm


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, mínima de *15,8ºC*, e temperatura actual de 17,1ºC.

Humidade nos 81% e vento fraco de Oeste, nos 9,4 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2010 às 11:25)

Mínima de 16,6 ºC.

Céu encoberto e 19,4 ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2010 às 11:58)

Boas

Por aqui mínima de 16,7ºC

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco que deixou 0,4mm,  a temperatura actual está nos 17,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2010 às 14:46)

Depois de uma manhã cinzenta, a tarde começa agora com céu muito nublado.

Temperatura nos 18,4ºC, humidade nos 68% e vento nos 5,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Teles (12 Jun 2010 às 15:02)

Céu com algumas abertas e temperatura actual de 22,7Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jun 2010 às 16:16)

olá boa tarde! 

Dia de muita nebulosidade, agora com algumas abertas. 
Stratocumulus dos tipos ondulatus e lacunosos compõem o cenário, vento geralmente fraco de WNW.
Já surgiram alguns pingos, breves e muito dispersos.

De momento (loc. serv.) estou com uns primaveris *18ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jun 2010 às 21:35)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia a alternar a nebulosidade com o Sol e temperaturas frescas.
Sigo com 18.3ºC, 1016hpa, 67%HR.

Extremos do dia:

17.2ºC
22.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2010 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 15,2ºC

Precipitação - 0,6 mm

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2010 às 00:29)

boa noite 

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NW.

*Extremos de 12 Junho*

Máximos: 20.2ºC ~ 80% HR
Mínimos: 15.5ºC ~ 42% HR

*Valores actuais:* 15.7ºC ~ 76% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2010 às 09:33)

Mínima de 16,2 ºC.

Céu praticamente limpo, ao contrário dos últimos dias, e vento fraco de NO.

Temperatura mais elevada hoje a esta hora, com 21,8 ºC.


----------



## Teles (13 Jun 2010 às 09:49)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , temperatura actual de 22,7Cº


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2010 às 12:21)

Boas

Em Setúbal Mínima de 16,1ºC 

Agora céu pouco nublado e 25,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2010 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue mais quente do que os anteriores, com 22,5ºC actualmente, e vento moderado de ONO (292º), depois de uma mínima de *15,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 61% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirrus.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2010 às 16:00)

Olá boa tarde! 

Céu pouco nublado, maior aglomeração de Cumulus mais a Este, vento fraco a moderado de WNW e temperatura com um cheirinho a Verão.

Por aqui (loc. verv.) está nos *24ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2010 às 16:32)

Por aqui, e graças ao belo ventinho que sopra forte de NW, o céu está pouco nublado.

Estou com 22,2ºC e uma parede de cúmulos, que graças à nortada não se aproximam daqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2010 às 16:47)

Máxima de 28,1 ºC.

Actualmente, 26,3 ºC e vento fraco de NO, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2010 às 18:00)

Céu quase limpo, apenas alguns Cirrus fibratus preenchem o espaço por aqui e com vento a intensificar-se passando a moderado de NW.

De momento estão *23ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Jun 2010 às 20:06)

Boas!

Estou de volta depois de 4 dias bem passados na Aroeira.

A mínima de hoje foi de *15.1ºC*

Agora sigo com 20.2ºC, céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens altas) e  vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2010 às 20:09)

O vento moderado continua a fazer-se sentir de NW, céu pouco nublado por Cirrus fibratus e radiatus, bem propícios a Sun dog's! 
Algum que se tenha avistado?

Temperatura (loc. serv.) nos *20ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Jun 2010 às 22:06)

Extremos de hoje :

28.0 ºC (15:17) 
10.7 ºC (06:18)


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jun 2010 às 22:13)

Dia mais quente e com menos nebulosidade.
De momento, ainda 20.9ºC, 52%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.3ºC
26.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2010 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

16,1ºC
28,1ºC

Agora estão 19,3ºc, 67%HR, 1015,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2010 às 23:55)

Extremos de hoje:

16,2 ºC / 28,1 ºC

0,0 mm

---


Um dia de sol, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, sem precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2010 às 00:31)

Por aqui céu limpo com uma temperatura de 21,3Cº


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2010 às 00:32)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 16,5ºC e céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jun 2010 às 00:46)

boa noite! 

Céu aparentemente limpo, vento geralmente fraco deslocando-se de NNW, apesar de um pouco fresco está uma noite agradável.

*Extremos de 13 Junho:*

Máximos: 24.9ºC ~ 79% HR
Mínimos: 15.3ºC ~ 38% HR

*Valores actuais:* 17.2ºC ~ 71% HR


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2010 às 05:48)

A madrugada segue bastante ventosa por aqui.
Vento moderado a forte, temperatura nos 15,0ºC e humidade relativa nos 86%.

Há nevoeiro na faixa costeira ocidental.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2010 às 08:18)

Mínima de 16,7 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento moderado de Oeste e 18,1 ºC, humidade ainda nos 80 %.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

A temperatura manteve-se estagnada toda a noite, sendo que a mínima foi de *15,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,8ºC e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus.

Humidade nos 81% e vento a 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Jun 2010 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.6ºC*

Agora sigo com 21.9ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2010 às 15:36)

Tarde de céu limpo, vento fraco de ONO e 24,8 ºC.

Pressão atmosférica em descida, estando actualmente nos 1014,2 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2010 às 15:42)

Por Corroios, o vento começa já a ganhar alguma intensidade.

Céu nublado por algumas nuvens altas e temperatura do ar 24,4ºC. Humidade relativa nos 41%.

Destaque também para o índice UV, que está a 5 neste momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2010 às 16:42)

Vento forte, já atingiu os 68 km/h.

O céu está pouco nublado e estou com 19,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2010 às 17:13)

Dia bastante ventoso, tornando-se até, por vezes, desconfortável.

Aqui, a máxima até ao momento foi de *20,5ºC*, mas nos locais da Serra por onde andei, que ainda conservavam o céu nublado por Fractus, a temperatura não deve ter ido além dos 18ºC.

De momento sigo com 19,9ºC, em queda rápida, depois de uma subida aos 20,4ºC, sucedendo outra descida aos 19,6ºC.

Humidade nos 63% e vento nos 23,4 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2010 às 19:39)

Muito vento e céu pouco nublado.

Já atingi os 72 km/h, estou com 17,7ºC.

19:54 - 53 km/h de vento médio (10 minutos)


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2010 às 20:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> 19:54 - 53 km/h de vento médio (10 minutos)



Está realmente um vento do catano.
Passei a madrugada toda a ouvir o estore a bater. E parece que a noite nos reserva mais do mesmo.

Sigo com vento moderado a forte, 18ºC e 60% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Jun 2010 às 20:23)

Boas 

Sigo com 17.9ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jun 2010 às 21:26)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu praticamente limpo, com o vento a aumentar progressivamente a partir do meio da tarde, mas também nada que não seja normal...
De momento, 18.7ºC, 60%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.4ºC
25.3ºC.


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2010 às 23:02)

Boas , por aqui vento forte a moderado , rajada máxima de 72km/h.
Temperatura actual de 16,3Cº ,  1009 hPa e 75% de humidade


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2010 às 03:07)

Com céu muito nublado e 15,1ºC me despeço.

Humidade nos 79% e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2010 às 08:43)

Mínima de 15,8 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO.

Actualmente, 18,7 ºC e 58 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal céu limpo e vento forte e temperatura a rondar os 19º.

Na Lousã o vento é bem mais fraco, mas teve uma mínima de 9,9º.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jun 2010 às 09:45)

Mínima interessante de hoje 9.1 ºC (06:29)


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo, sol quente e abundante e vento fraco por ora... Um dia agradável.


----------



## Teles (15 Jun 2010 às 12:31)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , vento moderado de N e uma temperatura actual de 21,4Cº


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2010 às 12:46)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de *15,8ºC*

Agora céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado e temperatura de 25,1ºC e humidade de 34%


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2010 às 13:55)

Boas tardes neste momento estão 25.1ºC, 45%, 1015.5hPa, 25 km/h NNW

Destaque para o vento que está moderado a forte com rajadas de NW.

Até breve.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2010 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!

Hoje, manhã de céu limpo, após madrugada de céu muito nublado.

A temperatura actual é de 20,4ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *13,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 49% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2010 às 16:20)

Máxima, até ao momento, de 25,5 ºC.

Vento moderado de NNO e 24,8 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2010 às 18:34)

Temperatura máxima de *21,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,9ºC e céu limpo.

Vento moderado a forte, constante.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2010 às 18:36)

Por aqui apesar do forte vento, a temperatura está agradável.

Estou com 20,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Jun 2010 às 19:58)

Boas!

Sigo com 19.7ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Teles (15 Jun 2010 às 21:43)

Boas ,  neste momento aqui:
T-18,1Cº
1011hPa
v_20Km/h deE
67%


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia!

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, novamente, mínima de *13,8ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 16,8ºC, e céu limpo! Humidade nos 75% e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 15.8ºC, de momento estão 22.4ºC e o céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco. Mais do mesmo...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jun 2010 às 11:23)

Finalmente, já estou de Férias até Setembro.
Mínima de 14.7ºC.
Agora com 24.3ºC e 41% de Humidade...
Céu limpo e vento fraco, nos 5.7km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2010 às 14:38)

Mínima de 16,3 ºC.

---

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NNO e 25,2 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 45 %.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2010 às 14:39)

Extremos de ontem:

15,8 ºC / 25,5 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NNO.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jun 2010 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de Junho fresco 

Pelo Baleal, céu limpo, vento moderado de NW e cerca de 21º.

Na Lousã a mínima foi de 10,5º e neste momento apenas 24,6º.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2010 às 14:55)

Temperatura actual de 21,7ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de *22,1ºC*, e o vento tem soprado moderado e constante.

Humidade nos 50% e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jun 2010 às 15:22)

Sigo com 25.2ºC e 46% de Humidade...
Céu limpo e vento nos 17.2km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jun 2010 às 17:15)

Por aqui um dia bem quentinho, chegando, a máxima, na Moita nos 27.2ºC e aqui nos 26.8ºC.
Agora com 24.6ºC e 44% de Humidade...
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2010 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de hoje foi de 30.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2010 às 18:36)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de *16,7ºC* e a máxima ficou nos *27,1ºC*

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 34km/h

Agora registo os seguintes valores:
temp:24,3ºC
Hum:43%HR
pressão:1014,6hpa
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Rainy (16 Jun 2010 às 20:18)

Oi sou novo por aqui, já a algum tempo que venho a este forum.
Sou de Massamá e tenho 16 anos, e adoro o tempo, especialmente a


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2010 às 20:20)

Rainy disse:


> Oi sou novo por aqui, já a algum tempo que venho a este forum.
> Sou de Massamá e tenho 16 anos, e adoro o tempo, especialmente a



Olá, bem vindo.

Certamente conhecerás este site, www.meteoqueluz.info


----------



## Roque (16 Jun 2010 às 20:43)

Ola Rainy es da Miguel Torga? xD


----------



## Rainy (16 Jun 2010 às 21:51)

Não, sou da escola Antonio Arroio em Lisboa.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2010 às 22:11)

Boa noite!
Mantém-se o tédio meteorológico absoluto...
Mais um dia de sol, fresco e ligeiramente ventoso...

Extremos do dia:

17.7ºC
25.4ºC.

De momento, 20.3ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Teles (16 Jun 2010 às 22:13)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , temperatura actual de 17,1Cº e 73%


----------



## Lousano (16 Jun 2010 às 23:11)

Finalmente vento fraco de NW, aqui no Baleal! 

A temperatura é que ronda os 17º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2010 às 23:35)

Extremos de hoje:

16,3 ºC / 27,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2010 às 23:38)

Noite ventosa, de céu limpo, com 18,1 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 70 %.

Wind chill nos 17,2 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jun 2010 às 23:57)

boas pessoal, aqui em setubal ta ceu limpo, estao por volta de 18º

sou novo aqui e tenho uma duvida, alguem me sabe dizer se são frequentes trovoadas no verao aqui no distrito de setubal ? :s

é que ja ha bastante tempo que nao se houvem aqui uns trovõezinhos como eu gosto


----------



## Rainy (17 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

Será que podem dizer-me se para a semana que vem temos alguma trovoada aqui em Lisboa ou chuva nem que minima seja.?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2010 às 00:05)

Rainy disse:


> Será que podem dizer-me se para a semana que vem temos alguma trovoada aqui em Lisboa ou chuva nem que minima seja.



Não, a semana irá continuar a ser marcada por tempo semelhante ao que temos tido até aqui, vento de norte e céu pouco nublado. As temperaturas irão variar pouco daquilo em que já se encontram.

As trovoadas até agora estão totalmente afastadas.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2010 às 00:07)

Despeço-me com 15,6ºC e vento moderado.

Uma fresca noite de Verão com céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2010 às 01:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Despeço-me com 15,6ºC e vento moderado.
> 
> Uma fresca noite de Verão com céu pouco nublado por Fractus.



Muito fresca, em comparação a uma normal noite de Verão...

Por aqui, 17,4 ºC e vento ainda fraco a moderado de NO.

A sensação na rua é desagradável. Junho já convida a temperaturas mais altas do que estas, a esta hora, embora estejam perfeitamente na média normal para o mês.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2010 às 07:25)

Bom dia!

A temperatura desceu até aos *13,7ºC*. De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e humidade nos 85%.

O vento sopra moderado, nos 19,1 km/h de NO (315º), e há uma ligeira névoa húmida.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa e céu limpo.


Até logo, caríssimos, aguarda-me o exame nacional de Biologia e Geologia A.


----------



## Teles (17 Jun 2010 às 10:21)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , vento fraco e temperatura actual de 20,4Cº


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jun 2010 às 12:45)

Por Tomar os extremos são

27.4 ºC (12:43)
10.4 ºC (06:26)


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2010 às 13:49)

De volta, sigo com apenas 18,8ºC.

Vento moderado de N (360º), nos 32,4 km/h.

Humidade nos 56% e pressão a 1015 hPa, com alguns Fractus ainda a sobrevoarem a Serra.


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Jun 2010 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *14.7ºC*.

Agora sigo com 21.1ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Rainy (17 Jun 2010 às 17:50)

Por Massamá, a terra do VENTO, está vento forte mas um tempo aborrecido.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2010 às 18:13)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de *16,7ºC* e a máxima *27,6ºC* o vento até nem tem estado tão forte como nos últimos dias! a rajada maior até agora foi de 25,7km/h

Temperatura actual:  24,3ºC e humidade nos 37%


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jun 2010 às 18:23)

olá boa tarde... 

Céu azul e nortada moderada a forte.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento foi de *13.5ºC* e uma máxima esta tarde que não ultrapassou os *21.6ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 17.7ºC ~ 44% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2010 às 18:25)

Vento muito forte por aqui.

Estou com 16,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jun 2010 às 18:29)

Por aqui mínima de *13.8ºC* e máxima de *25.8ºC*.
Agora está bastante vento e 21.1ºC, embora o Wind Chill esteja de 18.3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jun 2010 às 19:06)

Eis que se avista junto à costa a norte da Serra de Sintra a típica faixa de Stratus fractus.
O vento continua em regime de nortada moderada a forte e por aqui continuação de céu limpo.

*Valores actuais:* 17.2ºC ~ 47% hr


----------



## Rainy (17 Jun 2010 às 21:50)

A faixa de nuvens na serra e todo o seu horizonte está bem definida, será por causa do vento?

Continua o vento forte
E 15º mas com uma sensação possivelmente de 12º


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2010 às 21:52)

Boa noite!

Mais vento por aqui.
Com a temperatura nos 14,6ºC e a humidade relativa nos 75%.

Apesar disso, esta tarde, de Santo Amaro de Oeiras a Cascais, muitos eram aqueles que compunham as praias da linha.
Mar flat e todo um leque de bandeiras verdes.
Apenas o vento, era por vezes, desconfortável, embora ninguém arredasse pé da praia, e houvesse até bastante gente dentro de água.


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2010 às 22:00)

AnDré disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Mais vento por aqui.
> Com a temperatura nos 14,6ºC e a humidade relativa nos 75%.
> ...



Impressionantes esses valores.
Eu ontem, durante a noite, quando cheguei do Estoril, notei uma enorme diferença de temperatura em relação a Belém.
Aqui também estava algum vento, mas a temperatura nem era desagradável, já no Estoril a história era outra.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite!
E foi mais um dia de primavera ameno com muito sol, algum vento à tarde e temperaturas agradáveis.
Sigo de momento com 17.5ºc, 64%HR, e 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.3ºC (actualizáveis até à meia-noite)
25.3ºC.
UV9.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2010 às 22:27)

Fresco, com 15,2ºC, ainda que a descer lentamente. O céu apresenta alguma neblusidade baixa, essencialmente na região costeira.

Humidade nos 83% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2010 às 22:35)

Aqui estão neste momento 16,7ºC, 69%HR, 1015,3hpa e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Teles (17 Jun 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite , por aqui o céu está com alguns fractus , a temperatura actual é de 15,2Cº  , vento quase nulo , 81% de humidade  e 1011hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,8ºC

Mín - 13,4ºC

Céu limpo/pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2010 às 07:21)

olá bom dia! 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus, a nortada geralmente moderada faz-se sentir por vezes com rajadas mais fortes e ao sair de casa bem cedo, para além deste factor não ser atípico na zona, estava bem fresco!

Por aqui (loc. serv.) estão cerca de *16ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

Fractus e Cumulus no céu, com 16,8ºC e humidade nos 70%. O vento sopra a 27,4 km/h de NO (315º).

A mínima foi de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e alguma neblina em dissipação. Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 11:07)

Bom dia !
Tive uma mínima fresca, de *14.2ºC.*
Agora com 20.5ºC e vento moderado com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2010 às 11:21)

Dia fresco.
Muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 18,4ºC.

A mínima foi de 14,4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 11:33)

Hoje não me parece que vá estar o ameno dos dias anteriores.
Está vento, neblina e a temperatura não está a subir muito
Está céu com bastantes nuvens e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 13:58)

Sigo com 21.1ºC e 55% de Humidade...
Céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado, com rajadas nos 25km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 16:30)

Por aqui céu tipico das trovoadas "Secas"  e 21.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jun 2010 às 16:36)

Por aqui (Quinta do conde, Sesimbra, Setubal) o céu está bastante nublado, vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 27 km/h e estão a volta de 20º.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2010 às 17:11)

Dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris, e 18,2ºC.

A máxima não passou dos *19,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 71% e vento a 16,9 km7h de O (270º).


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2010 às 17:21)

Boa tarde.

Pelo Baleal foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, com temperatura máxima de 21º. Neste momento surgiram de Oeste muitas nuvens e o vento surge com rajadas moderadas.

Pela Lousã e mínima foi de 10,2º e máxima de 22,6º.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 18:23)

Por aqui máxima de 22.4ºC.
Céu muito nublado, pouco sol e vento moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jun 2010 às 18:32)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *14.9ºC*

Agora sigo com 18.7ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Rainy (18 Jun 2010 às 18:37)

Será que na primeira semana de Julho podemos ter alguma instabilidade?


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2010 às 20:05)

bom final de tarde! 

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com algumas abertas, essencialmente por Cumulus fractus e o vento a deslocar-se com intensidade moderada de NW.
A temperatura máxima foi de *20.2ºC* face à mínima que atingiu os *15.1ºC*. 

*Extremos de ontem:*
Máximos: 21.6ºC ~ 76% hr
Mínimos: 13.5ºC ~ 35% hr

*Valores actuais:* 16.8ºC ~ 63% hr


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2010 às 20:06)

Aqui até esteve um dia relativamente quente, sobretudo a partir do meio dia.
Não achei nada fresco.
Agora à tarde, sim, já se nota uma maior amenidade.
Interessantes os registos de hoje e o contraste entre alguns locais.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 21:14)

Sigo com 17.4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2010 às 21:34)

Muitas nuvens deambulam ao sabor do vento, agora mais fraco de NW.

*Valores actuais:* 16.1ºC ~ 71% hr


----------



## Teles (18 Jun 2010 às 23:21)

E o dia tem sido de muito vento , que continua na mesma situação , temperatura actual de 16,7Cº , 1014hPa e 77% de humidade


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2010 às 00:11)

Boa noite!
Dia mais fresco hoje motivado por alguma nebulosidade e vento.
De momento, sigo com 17.3ºC, 73%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

16.5ºC
22.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2010 às 11:19)

Noite fresca e ventosa, com mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus e 20,8 ºC.

Vento moderado de NO, direcção média.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2010 às 12:37)

Por aqui sigo com um dia quente de inverno.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus, 17,9ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jun 2010 às 12:43)

Por Tomar esta estranho 

Tive máxima de 23.3ºC as 11h20 e neste momento cai a pique a temperatura, esta em 20.3ºC, uma média de 2.4ºC a hora. Esta tudo bem nublado e a humidade sobe rapidamente.

Pela imagem da webcam esta tudo nublado

Será que vem lá chuva? ou umas trovoadas também ?

Esperar para ver.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2010 às 13:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jun 2010 às 13:29)

Olá 

Avizinha-se mais uma tarde e noite/madrugada de amanhã com nortada. O IM já colocou todo o litoral em aviso amarelo exactamente por causa disso. 

Por agora, 21,2ºC, temperatura baixa para esta época do ano, vento fraco e pressão nos 1017 milibares.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2010 às 22:26)

Mais uma máxima abaixo dos 20ºC. *19,7ºC* pelas 16:51.

De momento sigo com 16,2ºC e vento moderado a forte, tendo atingido os *55,3 km/h* há pouco.

Humidade nos 81% e céu encoberto.


----------



## Rainy (19 Jun 2010 às 22:30)

Como será a primeira semana de Julho??

Aqui 15,6ºC e vento forte.

Humidade nos 80% e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2010 às 22:48)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

mín: 16,6ºC
Máx: 24,6ºC

rajada máxima: 37,0km/h

Agora sigo com:
17,3ºC
75%HR
1017,1hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2010 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,2ºC

Mín - 14,9ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2010 às 01:49)

Vento até mais não, aqui.
15,1ºC e humidade relativa nos 79%.

Ontem a máxima não foi além dos 20,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jun 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia!
Continua este tempo de monotonia meteorológica que coloca este fórum às moscas...
Extremos de ontem:

16.9ºC
23ºC.

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 23,3ºC, 48%HR, 1017hpa, UV7.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2010 às 12:07)

Bom dia!

Hoje, mais uma temperatura mínima semelhante às anteriores, com *15,1ºC*.

De momento, mais do mesmo, 18,8ºC, vento moderado a forte, e céu muito nublado por Fractus.
(Estes últimos dias andam a ser muito repetitivos)


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jun 2010 às 12:16)

boa tarde 

O céu está preenchido por Cirrus uncinus e fibratus, alguns Cumulus fractus surgem mas muito dispersos, de resto o azul domina.
O vento, uma constante por estes dias, desde bem cedo a mostrar algum vigor apresentando-se fraco a moderado de NW.

A temperatura (loc. serv.) está nos *21ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2010 às 12:20)

Extremos de ontem:

16,4 ºC / 23,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado por cumulus e vento moderado de NO durante todo o dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2010 às 12:21)

Mínima na última madrugada de 16,0 ºC.

Uma noite bastante ventosa.

Actualmente, 23,5 ºC e 56 % de humidade relativa, vento moderado de NNO - direcção média - e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2010 às 12:45)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ficou nos 15,8ºC

Agora está já 25,2ºC, 48%HR, 1014,8hpa e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2010 às 13:31)

Por aqui de momento está a subir aos soluços, estou com 20,1ºC.

O céu está limpo e o vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2010 às 14:36)

De momento, céu limpo e vento moderado de NNO, temperatura nos 24,8 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2010 às 16:52)

Por aqui neste momento 19,7ºC e vento moderado.

Ao longo dos últimos dias o vento constante de NW/N têm se feito sentir, logo as temperaturas ressentem-se.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2010 às 17:23)

Temperatura máxima de *20,9ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 20,1ºC, vento fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes e 61% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2010 às 17:58)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima foi de *26,2ºC*

O vento nem tem soprado muito forte por aqui o máximo até agora foi de 35km/h e ao inicio da madrugada 

Agora a temperatura esta nos 24,3ºC e a humidade 48%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2010 às 18:31)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 28.8ºC

T.Minima: 13.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2010 às 22:19)

Máxima de 26.0ºC.
Agora com 17.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Teles (20 Jun 2010 às 22:53)

Viva , aqui céu com muitos fractus e temperatura actual de 16,3Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

olá boa noite! 

Quase ao anoitecer o habitual aglomerado de Stratus fractus já marcava presença junto à costa. O vento, no mínimo moderado e muitas vezes com rajadas mais intensas deslocava-se de NW.

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento permanece moderado.

De momento (loc. serv.) a temperatura anda pelos *15ºC*


----------



## Lousano (21 Jun 2010 às 01:17)

Boa noite.

Pelo Baleal o dia começou com vento moderado e neblina, que dissipou a meio da manhã e vento fraco durante a tarde.  Temperatura máxima pelos 21º. A temperatura da água hoje já deve ter ultrapassado os 18º.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2010 às 01:34)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,9ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2010 às 01:41)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento sigo com 15,9ºC estagnados, e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2010 às 02:56)

Basicamente, o cenário a esta hora é igual ao registados nos últimos dias.

Vento moderado a forte de norte.
Temperatura nos 15,0ºC e humidade relativa nos 84%.

Ontem a máxima foi de 21,9ºC.


E assim se despede a Primavera, numa noite ventosa e fresca.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia!

A última manhã de Primavera começa com 17,3ºC, depois de uma mínima de *15,6º*C.

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus, e a humidade é de 84%.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2010 às 10:05)

Mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE e 58 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica nos 1016,7 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 10:55)

Mínima de 14.5ºC.
Agora com 25.9ºC e céu Limpo.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jun 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco. Um dia agradável!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 11:29)

Hoje sim está a aquecer bem, e não tá muito vento, pelo menos por aqui !!
Sigo com 26.5ºC e a Moita nos 25.8ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2010 às 14:37)

Primeira tarde de verão com temperatura a condizer.
26,6ºC de momento.

A máxima foi de 28,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2010 às 15:06)

Enquanto que para Oriente da minha posição, já se alcançam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, aqui sigo com apenas 22,7ºC.

A máxima até ao momento foi de *23,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 55% e vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 16:27)

AnDré disse:


> *Primeira tarde de verão com temperatura a condizer.*
> 26,6ºC de momento.
> 
> A máxima foi de 28,1ºC.



E nós aqui na margem sul do Tejo que o diga, está um F-O-R-N-O.
Estão 31.0ºC aqui e na Moita 31.4ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 17:01)

Máxima de 31.4ºC, com coincidência, na Moita também foi de 31,4ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora com 29.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2010 às 18:20)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *16,3ºC*
A máxima foi já mais quente hoje com *29,3ºC* podendo ainda ser batida!!

O vento tem estado fraco a moderado a rajada máxima foi de apenas 29km/h

Agora sigo com 29,3ºC, 40%HR, 1014,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 18:26)

A minha milésima mensagem .
Sigo com 28.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jun 2010 às 18:31)

Boas!

Finalmente de férias!!!!

Hoje a mínima foi de *15.3ºC
*
Agora sigo com 23.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2010 às 20:17)

Máxima de 31,5 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de ONO e 24,3 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 45 % e 1016,4 hPa de pressão atmosférica.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Teles (21 Jun 2010 às 21:24)

Boas , e por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura actua de 23,6C


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 21:41)

Sigo com 21.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jun 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite!
Começa o Verão e o dia nada fez para desmerecer tal colocação no calendário...
Dia quente, ou pelo menos mais quente que os últimos, com céu geralmente limpo, vento fraco.
De momento, ainda 23.2ºC, 34%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.9ºC
28.7ºC
UV8.


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

Boas noites
Pela Louriceira-Arruda dos vinhos, 16.5º, com vento fraco de N e céu limpo.
Na passada noite a min ficou-se pelos 12.5º, enquanto hoje pela tarde a maxima tocou os 26.0º.
O vento, que ontem á noite estava moderado a forte de NW, esteve hoje fraco a moderado de NE rodando para NW.


----------



## Rainy (21 Jun 2010 às 23:01)

Aqui a noite está menos ventosa e mais amena
Humidade de 60%

E viva a PORTUGAAAAAAL


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2010 às 23:34)

Sigo com 16,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado, do quadrante Norte.

Humidade nos 79%.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2010 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Pelo Baleal, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco e máxima pelos 22º.

Neste momento 16º e algo raro por estas paragens, vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,7ºC

Mín - 15,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Muito interessante o que uma pequena pausa na nortada proporciona.

Das 10h às 13h vento de NE, daí em diante vento de NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jun 2010 às 00:09)

boa noite! 

Um dia mais típico de Verão com temperaturas a indicar que a Primavera deve estar no seu devido lugar.

O céu está limpo, o vento apresenta-se fraco de NNW e ainda uma temperatura muito agradável.
Por aqui (loc. serv.) estão cerca de *19ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2010 às 02:10)

Finalmente uma noite sem vento.
Tudo calmo e sereno lá fora.

Temperatura nos 17,1ºC.


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2010 às 07:21)

Bom dia , por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura actual de 21,8Cº


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2010 às 08:01)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 15,4ºC e vento a 23,4 km/h de N (360º), tendo a mínima sido de *14,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 88% e céu limpo.


Até logo, caríssimos, aguarda-me agora o exame nacional de Física e Química A.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2010 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.0ºC.
Por agora estão 21.2ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2010 às 11:39)

Mínima de 16,8 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e 26,7 ºC.

Humidade relativa de 45 %, 1018,4 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2010 às 12:22)

Mínima de 15.8ºC.
Agora já com 28.2ºC e na Moita com 27.7ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco, por vezes nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2010 às 12:30)

Vento fraco de ESE e 27,3 ºC.

Tarde que se inicia quente e com 43 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2010 às 12:52)

A tarde inicia-se com céu limpo e 22,6ºC.

Humidade nos 59%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2010 às 13:03)

Sigo com 29.8ºC e 33% de Humidade...
Moita nos 29.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2010 às 14:01)

Por aqui e bem longe do calor que se faz por Lisboa, estou com 22,0ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2010 às 17:28)

Por aqui máxima de 31.9ºC.
Agora com 27.5ºC, o vento tornou-se moderado, nos 25km/h e o céu encobriu-se por nuvens altas, embora o sol _penetre_ nelas.


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2010 às 17:45)

Boas

Extremos por aqui hoje:

mínima: *17,6ºC*
Máxima: *30,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: 26km/h de S

Agora:
29,3ºC
37%HR
1015,8hpa
vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jun 2010 às 20:29)

Boas!

Sigo com 21.3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de Verão, com uma máxima de 28.1ºC.
De momento, sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco ou nulo, 23.1ºC, 42%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.7ºC
28.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jun 2010 às 00:06)

olá boa noite 

Dia de céu em geral pouco nublado, maioritariamente por nuvens altas; à distância, mais a Oeste, ao início da manhã e também ao final da tarde, era visível a habitual faixa de nebulosidade costeira.
De momento o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento desloca-se fraco de NW.

*Volores de 22 Junho*
M: 25.9ºC ~ 80hr
m: 16.2ºC ~ 30hr

*Valores actuais:* 17.1ºC ~ 76ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2010 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,8ºC

Mín - 14,8ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2010 às 07:35)

Boas , por aqui céu vento limpo , algum vento de norte e uma temperatura actual de 20,2Cº


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e assim se mantém.

Temperatura actual de 16,8ºC, após uma mínima de *15,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1016 hPa, sendo que o vento sopra moderado de NNE (22º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2010 às 09:47)

Mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO, com 21,0 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 66 %, 1016,5 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jun 2010 às 12:58)

Boa tarde!

Este será um dos últimos ou mesmo o último post antes de seguir viagem hoje em direcção à "Pérola do Atlântico", e de desfrutar do seu clima maravilhoso.

A mínima de hoje foi de *15.6ºC*.

Agora sigo e despeço-me (por 15 dias heheh!!!) com 25.5ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Quando voltar fotos estão prometidas!

Até Julho!!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2010 às 13:57)

João Ferreira disse:


> Este será um dos últimos ou mesmo o último post antes de seguir viagem hoje em direcção à "Pérola do Atlântico", e de desfrutar do seu clima maravilhoso.
> 
> Quando voltar fotos estão prometidas!



Boa viagem! Ficamos à espera. 

Em Odivelas sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de norte e 24,2ºC.

Na costa oeste a nebulosidade mantém-se.


----------



## Rainy (23 Jun 2010 às 14:09)

Eu tambem vou viajar em Julho para a Turquia.

Alguem conheçe algum site com o clima dos países detalhado, para eu saber o da Turquia.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2010 às 14:27)

Rainy disse:


> Eu tambem vou viajar em Julho para a Turquia.
> 
> Alguem conheçe algum site com o clima dos países detalhado, para eu saber o da Turquia.



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geografia_da_Turquia


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2010 às 14:33)

Sigo com 28.1ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2010 às 16:26)

Por aqui o céu tá assim.






Estou com 20,8ºC e muito vento.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2010 às 16:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui o céu tá assim.



O céu está engraçado sim.
A sudoeste: (progressão para nordeste)











----------------

Por cima de mim (16:38)


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2010 às 18:57)

Boas

Por aqui também vi dessas nuvens 

A mínima foi de *17,3ºC* e a máxima ficou nos *30,4ºC*

Rajada máxima de *22,5km/h*

Agora sigo com 27,3ºC, 47%HR, 1013,0hpa e vento fraco praticamente nulo


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2010 às 22:08)

Boas noites
Pela Louriceira, após um bom dia de sol, com ventos variaveis do quadrante N e uma maxima de 25.0º, a rotação do vento para NW levou á entrada de ar maritimo bastante fresco e humido.
Neste momento sigo com 14.0º, vento moderado com rajadas de NW e céu pouco nublado por fractus
A 3km NW, na serra do ourimeiro ( Sobral de monte agraço), ergue-se um imponente capacete de stratus...resta dizer, a titulo de curiosidade, que essa serra é o 3º mais alto ponto do distrito de lisboa, com aproximadamente 450mts.

Os proximos dias por aqui deverão seguir este monotono padrão...dias amenos com maxmas de 25-27º, e noites frescas com minimas de 12-14º...


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2010 às 22:41)

Boas por aqui , o céu também teve algumas nuvens engraçadas , temperatura actual de 18,0Cº.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jun 2010 às 22:47)

Boas!
Mais um dia quentinho, embora não tanto como para o interior.
Sigo com 19.2ºC.

Extremos do dia:

17.4ºC
28.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,3ºC

Mín - 15,2ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jun 2010 às 01:16)

boa noite 

Belas imagens do céu que também tive oportunidade de observar; penso que se trata de variantes de virga apesar do seu rasto tão característico ser muitas vezes quase na vertical, estes Cirrocumulus aparentemente tinham sob si mesmos uma corrente que desviava o seu rasto provocando este efeito na horizontal. Estarei certo? 

De momento o céu parece estar limpo, vento fraco de NW e a temperatura (loc. serv.) é de *15ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 08:54)

O dia começa bem fresquinho nas praias da Costa.
Apenas 9,9ºC às 7h da manhã.
Quem foi para a praia cedo, deve ter levado um cobertor.







Àquela hora era de longe a localidade mais fria do país.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2010 às 09:29)

Mínima de 15,8 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de NO, 20,4 ºC de temperatura.

Humidade relativa nos 68 % e 1015,2 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Costa (24 Jun 2010 às 11:01)

AnDré disse:


> O dia começa bem fresquinho nas praias da Costa.
> Apenas 9,9ºC às 7h da manhã.
> Quem foi para a praia cedo, deve ter levado um cobertor.
> 
> ...



Dúvido que alguém tenha ido fazer praia às 6h da manhã.  Mesmo assim já estavam 19.6ºC às 9h.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 14:14)

Costa disse:


> Dúvido que alguém tenha ido fazer praia às 6h da manhã.  Mesmo assim já estavam 19.6ºC às 9h.



Acredita que a partir das 7h da manhã (6h UTC), já há algumas pessoas na praia. 

Às 10h já se estava bem sim. O mar é que apesar de sereno continua gelado. 

----------------

Em Odivelas, de momento, alguma nebulosidade alta, vento fraco de sudoeste e 27,2ºC.


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2010 às 21:53)

AnDré disse:


> O dia começa bem fresquinho nas praias da Costa.
> Apenas 9,9ºC às 7h da manhã.
> Quem foi para a praia cedo, deve ter levado um cobertor.
> 
> ...



 Impressionante..9,9ºC..Mas essa estação não é uma estação que tem temperaturas por vezes muito diferentes das da praia mesmo sendo perto? Pode ser que tenham tido sorte,e apanhado 13 graus


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jun 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite!
Dia fresco, com bastante vento de oeste, com muita humidade e céu pouco nublado...
Máxima de 24.2ºC...
De momento, 19.1ºC, 69%HR.

Extremos do dia:

16.6ºC
24.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2010 às 22:52)

meteo disse:


> Impressionante..9,9ºC..Mas essa estação não é uma estação que tem temperaturas por vezes muito diferentes das da praia mesmo sendo perto? Pode ser que tenham tido sorte,e apanhado 13 graus



Na hora antes ainda estava um pouco menos, segundo a estação.
A estação é visível do parque de estacionamento da praia da Rainha, por isso a temperatura não deve diferir muito. A zona é que tem um clima especial. Quase sempre que não há vento, a temperatura desce de forma abrupta.

--------------

Em Odivelas sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e 15,5ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 78%.

A máxima foi de 27,3ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Jun 2010 às 23:39)

Noite amena. Neste momento 17.7ºC Extremos 23.5ºC e 16.2ºC

1015.2 hPa e 74% de humidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2010 às 00:03)

olá boa noite 

O céu está limpo, vento fraco de WNW e já a esta hora a ficar um pouco fresco!

A temperatura (loc.serv.) está nos *15ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2010 às 00:44)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,6ºC

Mín - 14,8ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Teles (25 Jun 2010 às 07:36)

Bom dia , após uma madrugada de nevoeiro , eis que agora o sol brilha com céu limpo e uma temperatura actual de 20.8Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2010 às 08:06)

bom dia 

Ao chegar a casa pelo início da manhã era visível alguma nebulosidade, essencialmente composta por nevoeiro, o que aliás ainda persiste em alguns pontos, no entanto o sol já domina. O vento desloca-se fraco de NNW.
*
Valores de ontem*
Ms: 25.9ºC ~ 83% hr
ms: 14.1ºC ~ 33% hr
*
Valores actuais:* 15.7ºC ~ 84% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2010 às 09:07)

Agora céu praticamente limpo, apenas um certo esbatimento no azul.
Vento fraco agora vindo de Este.

*Valores actuais:* 18.3ºC ~ 73% hr


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia!

Manhã de intensa bruma tal como ontem. O que se oculta sobre ela é neste momento indecifrável.


----------



## stormy (25 Jun 2010 às 09:46)

Boas 
Agora, já na encarnação, e antes de seguir para a Lagoa ( hoje pela tardinha), estou com 18.1º, vento nulo e alguma bruma, o céu apresenta-se nublado por estratocumulus, embora tenda a clarear.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2010 às 09:56)

Mínima de 15,2 ºC.

Céu encoberto e 18,5 ºC, vento fraco de NNE, 82 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Rainy (25 Jun 2010 às 13:37)

Sabem me dizer onde se situa o centro da depressão no mapa?

Gostava de ver a direcção das nuvens


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 13:58)

Rainy disse:


> Sabem me dizer onde se situa o centro da depressão no mapa?
> 
> Gostava de ver a direcção das nuvens



Previsão para as 12h UTC, (13h locais).






Animação de satélite: http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2010 às 14:29)

Céu encoberto, luz a falhar e trovoada a fazer-se ouvir ao longe.


----------



## Rainy (25 Jun 2010 às 17:30)

Qual é mais ou menos a direcção das células??

É provavel alguma chegar aqui, mesmo pelo mar??


----------



## stormy (25 Jun 2010 às 17:35)

Boas
Pela Encarnação, sigo com a maxima do dia, 26.5º, céu com alguma bruma/nevoa, e vento fraco de N...
Felicito os que tiveram festa grossa hoje..


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2010 às 20:02)

Sigo com 25.1ºC e céu com MUITA poeira.
60% de Humidade.


----------



## Teles (25 Jun 2010 às 20:51)

Boas , por aqui o dia foi de algum calor , neste momento temperatura actual de 22,7Cº.
O dia começou com alguma nebelina:




O nascer do sol:




E o por do sol:


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite!
Por aqui a animação meteorológica foi nula.
Dia de céu pouco nublado, com alguma neblina sempre à mistura e temperaturas amenas.
De momento, 21.9ºC, 59%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15.9ºC
26.2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

bela imagem de fim de tarde de uma pequena célula que se formou não muito longe do couço.

Cá vai:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Extremos de hoje :  

T.Minima: 14.4ºC

T.Máxima: 34.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,6ºC

Mín - 13,6ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2010 às 00:09)

Boas pessoal, por aqui em Setubal teve um dia quentinho, com algum vento e céu limpo...

sigo me agora com 19ºC

ps: alguem me sabe dizer se durante as semanas seguintes vai haver alguma animação meteorológica aqui no litoral sul como a que houve hoje la em cima? (trovoada)


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 00:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> ps: alguem me sabe dizer se durante as semanas seguintes vai haver alguma animação meteorológica aqui no litoral sul como a que houve hoje la em cima? (trovoada)



Talvez no Domingo chegue ao interior sul, mas em saídas anteriores tinha mais do que tem na ultima do GFS 12z. No litoral parece-me improvável.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jun 2010 às 00:15)

Boa noite 

Chasing Thunder, se isso é uma pequena célula, já ficaria muito satisfeito por observá-la visto que aqui por cima a raridade destas cenas começa a entediar...

Muita nebulosidade média por aqui que parece deslocar-se de Este, vento fraco de NNE.
A temperatura (loc. serv.) está nuns agradáveis *17ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2010 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.9ºC, por agora estão 23.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2010 às 12:13)

Para haver fotos a trovoada tem de chegar ao Litoral 

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,2ºC

O dia está a ser até agora fresco e muito húmido!! 21,1ºC e 76%HR com vento fraco a moderado de SW vindo directamente do mar


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

miguel disse:


> Para haver fotos a trovoada tem de chegar ao Litoral
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi de 17,2ºC
> 
> *O dia está a ser até agora fresco* e muito húmido!! 21,1ºC e 76%HR com vento fraco a moderado de SW vindo directamente do mar



Por estas redondezas tenho de dizer o contrário 
Bem quente, Moita perto dos 30ºC e eu vou com 30.2ºC.
Céu encoberto por nuvens altas, embora haja _pouco sol._


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2010 às 15:00)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado e estão 34.2ºC, para o interior é que se avistam belas formações.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2010 às 15:03)

Por cá estão 30.6ºC, embora o WindChill tem, por vezes rondado os 35ºC. 
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2010 às 15:16)

Para o Distrito de Setúbal, o freemeteo, para Quarta-Feira prevê máxima de *36ºC:*

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5875/semttulotq.jpg


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2010 às 17:02)

miguel disse:


> para haver fotos a trovoada tem de chegar ao litoral



apoiado


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2010 às 18:19)

Em Setúbal a máxima foi de 27,1ºC até agora...

Agora estão 27,0ºC, 58%HR, 1011,1hpa e vento fraco!!

PS: as trovoadas amanha podem chegar aqui perto! mas é só uma possibilidade!


----------



## cardu (26 Jun 2010 às 18:23)

boas, é possivel a ocorrencia de alguma trovoada em Tomar??


----------



## Geiras (26 Jun 2010 às 18:35)

miguel disse:


> Em Setúbal a máxima foi de 27,1ºC até agora...
> 
> Agora estão 27,0ºC, 58%HR, 1011,1hpa e vento fraco!!
> 
> PS: as trovoadas amanha podem chegar aqui perto! mas é só uma possibilidade!



SE chegarem ouve se alguma coisa? espero que sim que já tenhop saudades delas


----------



## Teles (26 Jun 2010 às 19:03)

Boas , por aqui 23,Cº e umas fotos da célula que se vê para o lado de Abrantes :


----------



## cardu (26 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

epah, que grande célula se formou a este de Tomar.... que venha ela até cá!!!


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2010 às 19:11)

Belas fotos*Teles*

Essa célula parece que ainda se está a desenvolver


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2010 às 20:03)

Muito boas fotos pessoal.

Aqui neste momento o nevoeiro está a chegar  parece que tou noutro país.

Estou com 18,8ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## squidward (26 Jun 2010 às 21:24)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos*Teles*
> 
> Essa célula parece que ainda se está a desenvolver



Hoje à tarde também vi essa grande celula, ainda tirei uma foto, mas não ficou lá grande coisa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2010 às 22:38)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.6ºC

T.Minima: 15.9ºC

Boas fotos teles, e já agora vou colocar algumas de hoje:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jun 2010 às 23:52)

olá boa noite 

Mais um dia semelhante aos anteriores sem grandes extremos, pelo menos não sentidos dentro de casa com um valor quase constante de 20ºC, contudo a temperatura máxima esta tarde no exterior atingiu os 28ºC.
Apenas pude observar a meio da tarde um cenário típico de alguma instabilidade com Altocumulus floccus e belos Cumulus mediocris mais para o fim da tarde. 
A acção principal infelizmente só tem ocorrido mais para o interior, nem de longe se deixa observar... 

De momento o céu aparenta estar limpo, vento fraco de NW e uma temperatura por aqui (loc. sev.) nos *17ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2010 às 00:23)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,7ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## Joebernard (27 Jun 2010 às 11:11)

Curioso...
Andei a voar 34 anos e NUNCA ouvi chamar célula a um cumulo-nimbus.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jun 2010 às 11:38)

Joebernard disse:


> Curioso...
> Andei a voar 34 anos e NUNCA ouvi chamar célula a um cumulo-nimbus.



Olá!

Não sou muito entendido mas encontrei isto sobre "células".

http://www.dammous.com/tempo/t_tipos.asp


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2010 às 11:45)

Onde andam as trovoadas


----------



## rozzo (27 Jun 2010 às 11:55)

Joebernard disse:


> Curioso...
> Andei a voar 34 anos e NUNCA ouvi chamar célula a um cumulo-nimbus.



Provavelmente o termo "célula" sozinho terá sido generalizado como simplificação da expressão "célula convectiva" diria eu.. 

Compreendo que para alguém que lide com termos técnicos na aviação seja menos "puro" e claro o termo usual será o do nome da nuvem, o Cumulonimbo!

Mas até é bastante curioso não se recordar da mais que natural referência a "super-células"!


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2010 às 12:26)

Boas

O potencial para trovoadas hoje foi diminuído em cima da hora  por aqui hoje está um dia muito quente logo pela manha estão agora 28,8ºC o vento é quase nulo e a humidade é de 48%...

Mínima de *17,6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2010 às 12:28)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> O potencial para trovoadas hoje foi diminuído em cima da hora  por aqui hoje está um dia muito quente logo pela manha estão agora 28,8ºC o vento é quase nulo e a humidade é de 48%...
> 
> Mínima de *17,6ºC*



E pronto assim lá se vai a hipotese de haver trovoadas mais para o litoral.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2010 às 13:52)

Joebernard disse:


> Curioso...
> Andei a voar 34 anos e NUNCA ouvi chamar célula a um cumulo-nimbus.



Olá Joe. Dê uma olhadela a isto por exemplo:

 Types of Thunderstorms: single cell, multicell clusters, multicell lines and supercells
 NOAA Types of Thunderstorms
 Thunderstorm Classification

Mas o que o rozzo referiu é verdade, provavelmente às vezes abusamos do termo célula, pois muitas vezes as trovoadas tem várias células. Na aviação provavelmente é irrelevante distinguir os diversos tipos de trovoada pelas células, um Cb é um Cb, e há que simplesmente contornar. Em meteorologia e previsão é que já é importante saber que tipo de células se podem formar pois os seus efeitos no solo podem ser distintos. É a relação da instabilidade disponível e o tipo de windshear (cisalhamento do vento) que define o tipo de trovoadas que se vão formar. Por exemplo se existir muita instabilidade e muito windshear, se este for unidireccional, sei que terei trovoadas multi-celulares, provavelmente uma linha de instabilidade. Mas se tiver muita instabilidade e muito windshear mas não unidireccional, possivelmente terei supercélulas, etc,etc. E por exemplo o windshear é importantíssimo para a aviação mas por motivos diferentes destes. Cada área, como a aviação, tem as suas especificidades/interesses no que toca à meteorologia.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2010 às 14:02)

Por aqui muita humidade 79% e uma frescura bem boa, 21,4ºC.

Céu limpinho, embora haja algum nevoeiro em altura.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2010 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, mas está cá um calorzinho, 35.0ºC, e para o inetrior já se avistam belas formações.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2010 às 14:44)

Vi agora que Setúbal tem uma nova estação online  
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALS2

Aqui sigo com 31,4ºC e 34%GR o vento é muito fraco agora


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2010 às 15:24)

Dia muito quente por aqui! Já chegou aos 32,2ºC de máxima

Agora estão 31,4ºC, 38%HR, 1014,4hpa o ponto de orvalho é de 16ºC e o vento é fraco de W/SW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2010 às 15:42)

Já perdi todas as esperanças que tinha, porque o vento de NW já se faz sentir e por vezes já é moderado.


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2010 às 17:37)

Boas

Por Abrantes mais um dia de calor com uma máxima de 32.4ºC

Ontem por volta desta hora tivemos trovoada e chuva por cá


----------



## Gongas (27 Jun 2010 às 18:19)

Por Coimbra aproxima-se do interior muitas nuvens, parecem castelos! tempo abafado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2010 às 18:29)

Extremos de ontem:

17,3 ºC / 31,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2010 às 18:30)

Mínima hoje de 17,4 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de Norte e 25,2 ºC, 61 % de humidade relativa e 1015,3 hPa de pressão atmosférica.

Máxima de 29,1 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2010 às 19:09)

Por aqui o panorama é este.






Parece outro mundo não parece ?  17.9ºC e 89%.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2010 às 19:10)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *32,2ºC*

Agora estão 28,9ºC, 46%HR, 1014,4hpa e vento fraco...a Este muita nebulosidade provocada pelas células do Alentejo


----------



## Teles (27 Jun 2010 às 20:10)

Boas , aqui deixo uma foto tirada esta tarde na localidade Arruda dos Pisões virada para NNE, de uma célula que estava a 130km (entre Pampilhosa da Serra e Oliveira do Hospital)


----------



## Geiras (27 Jun 2010 às 20:11)

bem parece que aqui em Setubal nao houve espectáculo...dia quente com uma máxima por volta dos 32ºc e vento fraco a moderado...

alguem me sabe dizer se o espectáculo foi adiado para os proximos dias ou se foi mesmo cancelado ?


----------



## Lightning (27 Jun 2010 às 20:47)

Daqui vê-se bem a nebulosidade da célula que está sobre os distritos de Beja e Évora, mas já em fase de dissipação. 

Já não há qualquer tipo de actividade eléctrica por parte desta célula.


----------



## Rainy (27 Jun 2010 às 21:24)

Aqui de-repente o nevoeiro desapareçeu mas o vento continua forte

Alguem percebe porque??


----------



## meteo (27 Jun 2010 às 22:10)

Muito boa fotografia Teles! É mesmo a única maneira de ver nuvens dessas  Aqui trovoadas de Verão,nem ve-las.Nem ao longe,quanto mais aqui.


----------



## ALV72 (27 Jun 2010 às 22:14)

Hoje estive desde as 8.45 em viagem desde Poiares até Óbidos e estive por lá até ás 16.30, que seca de tempo sempre nebulado e atemperatura não passou dos 20º. Ao vir para cima já encontrei o tempo limpo e mais quente, quando cheguei a Coimbra já estavam 29º e avistavam-se bastantes torres de nuvens para o interior.

Joao


----------



## Henrique (27 Jun 2010 às 22:21)

Teles disse:


> Boas , aqui deixo uma foto tirada esta tarde na localidade Arruda dos Pisões virada para NNE, de uma célula que estava a 130km (entre Pampilhosa da Serra e Oliveira do Hospital)



Allo's, parece que tiraste fotos à mesma célula que eu, o que é engraçado pois quando estava a tirar fotos perguntava-me se estarias a ver essa célula.
Bem, pelos vistos o meu fim de semana em Castanheira de Pêra lá acabou por oferecer algumas surpresas, embora que poucas. Largas dezenas de trovões e um raio perdido que consegui ver (não hoje, ontem).
Tirei algumas fotos, claro! Já as coloco.


----------



## Henrique (27 Jun 2010 às 23:12)

Tiradas ontem e hoje em Castanheira de Pêra, (Serra da Lousã)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,6ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2010 às 00:26)

Grande foto *Teles*, está fantástica

Essa célula era mesmo perfeitinha e muito fotogénica


----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2010 às 01:13)

Hoje sem trovoadas.
Neste momento estão 19.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2010 às 11:52)

Por aqui neste momento já estão 30.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2010 às 12:40)

Boas fotos, pessoal! 

--------------

Em Odivelas a manhã segue com céu limpo, embora se note neblina a noroeste.
24,7ºC de momento e vento fraco.

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2010 às 12:44)

Mínima de 17,3 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de SO e 27,8 ºC, 54 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2010 às 13:30)

Céu limpo, com algum nevoeiro pra oeste.

Estou com 21,2ºC e 81%.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jun 2010 às 13:57)

Boas Tardes !
Sigo com 29.9ºC e 48% de Humidade...
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2010 às 14:01)

Boas

Aqui tive de mínima 17,9ºC

Agora sigo com 24,4ºC, 66%HR, 1017,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Jun 2010 às 14:36)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos, pessoal!
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



Boas!

Porque é que este nevoeiro se mantém aqui na costa Oeste durante dias seguidos? Ontem andei a pedalar por Assafora, São Julião, Lisandro e arredores e foram horas e horas seguidas sem ver um bocadinho de sol, com uma espécie de chuvisco constante... Depois chego a casa e ouço que estão 30º em Lisboa, 30 e navio sei quantos em Setúbal, etc. 
 Nesta imagem vê-se perfeitamente a delimitação do nevoeiro a sul feita pela Serra de Sintra mas também se vê que este ainda entra uns bons Kms por terra adentro. Não há como exterminar isto? Se tiver que chover que chova, se tiver que estar calor que esteja, mas isto é que não...
 Quando não é nevoeiro é vento... mas que mal é que este bocado da costa ocidental fez para merecer isto?
 Alguém explica? Cientificamente, claro


----------



## rozzo (28 Jun 2010 às 14:55)

Simplesmente pelas águas estarem bem frias na costa ocidental, devido ao upwelling, nada mais!
Já está um tópico bem completo a explicar-te  bem isso do nevoeiro aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/nevoeiros-neblinas-2311.html

Quando aos ventos e Nortada, a causa a mesma (embora aqui haja o feedback, de a causa se tornar a consequência, e vice-versa), e também certamente algum tópico aqui no fórum com explicação, mas também basta procurares na net por "brisa de mar" e aí estarão centenas de páginas com explicações simples!


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Jun 2010 às 15:10)

Caro Rozzo, obrigado pela resposta. Já lá fui dar uma olhadela. 
 Espero perceber melhor do assunto quando acabar de ler aquelas explicações. 
 O meu post era mais um desabafo de quem está farto de não ter praia no Verão...


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jun 2010 às 20:13)

boa tarde 

Dia bem luminoso de raios solares com forte verticalidade, enfim finais de Junho com um dia de céu praticamente limpo, alguma nebulosidade costeira mais a Oeste, vento fraco a moderado em regime de nortada.

De momento a temperatura (loc. serv.) está nos *22ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (28 Jun 2010 às 20:55)

Eu não percebo pk é que o nevoeiro aqui não chega ou não se assenta.

Pareçe que aqui é o local que delimita o nevoeiro e o sol.


----------



## Teles (28 Jun 2010 às 22:04)

Boas , aqui deixo uma foto tirada esta tarde para NE , perto da Sertã


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite!
Same old, same old...
Calor q.b., algum vento moderado à tarde, céu limpo, instabilidade nem vê-la.
De momento, 23.3ºC, 69%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.3ºC
28.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2010 às 23:55)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,9ºC*
Máxima: *32,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *24,1km/h W*

Agora:
21,7ºC
75%HR
1018,2hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,9ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2010 às 00:09)

Máxima de 31,3 ºC.

Tarde de calor e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jun 2010 às 00:11)

Boa noite.

Pelo Baleal já são três dias que não se vê o sol. Dias de neblina, vento fraco, com máximas pelos 19º e mínimas de 17º. (tempo ao meu gosto ).

Neste momento, neblina e vento fraco e 18º.

Pela Lousã, máxima de 31,2º e mínima de 14,9º.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jun 2010 às 00:27)

boa noite 

Por aqui o céu está limpo, está de facto uma noite agradável...
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NW.

Valores de 28 Jun 10:
Máximos: 25.4ºC - 85% hr
mínimos: 17.8ºC - 49% hr

Valores actuais: 18.8ºC - 84% hr


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2010 às 02:05)

Noite de verão.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura estável nos 19,0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2010 às 11:03)

Hoje vai aquecer bem. Sigo com 27,4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jun 2010 às 12:16)

Boa tarde.

Pelo Baleal e na despedida das férias, o céu encontrã-se encoberto, vento fraco e cerca de 19º.

Pela Lousã, 31,6º.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2010 às 12:29)

Bastante quente por aqui, 26,9ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jun 2010 às 13:13)

Boa tarde!
Hoje o dia está mais quente, com o céu limpo e o vento a soprar (ainda) fraco.
Sigo com 30.8ºC, 38%HR, UV8.
Mínima de 18.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2010 às 15:49)

Por cá máxima de *35,1ºC* máxima do ano.


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,3ºC*
Máxima:*32,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *27km/h*

Agora sigo com 30,8ºC, 31%HR, 1016,7hpa e vento fraco quase nulo!

Ps: a partir de amanha os meus valores vão ser dados no seguimento do Sul amanha de Grândola e depois do Algarve  

Abç


----------



## Fábio Silva (29 Jun 2010 às 19:46)

boas pessoal

alguem sabe se com estas previsoes de istabilidade daqui a uns dias vira alguma coisa pasra estas zonas???

e o que podemos esperar??

comps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2010 às 20:02)

Máxima do ano em Moscavide, com 34,9 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jun 2010 às 20:20)

olá boa tarde! 

Um dia bem quente que nem o vento geralmente moderado de NW, sobretudo pela tarde, conseguiu de todo impedir que o mercúrio dos termómetros subisse acima dos *30ºC* em muitos locais. Não sei qual a máxima atingida lá por casa, mas certamente acompanhou de bem perto este valor!

Agora já um pouco mais fresco, vento fraco a moderado com uma temperatura (loc. serv.) na ordem dos *23ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jun 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite!
Foi por 0.1ºC, mas foi batida a máxima do ano, com 33.2ºC.
Dia quente, com céu limpo e pouco vento.
De momento, ainda 22.4ºC, 55%HR.

Extremos do dia:

18.8ºC
33.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2010 às 00:06)

Aqui tenho neste momento 21,8ºc, 62%HR,m 1018,0hpa e o vento é fraco...

Meu ultimo post de Setúbal a partir de agora posto nos seguimento Sul até dia 15 onde espero e acredito poder gritar trovoada e temperaturas muito altas 
Abç


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,1ºC

Mín - 16,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2010 às 00:35)

Em Odivelas a máxima foi de 32,3ºC.

Por agora a temperatura segue estagnada nos 18,6ºC.

O vento é agora nulo, embora tenha soprado moderado de noroeste ao fim-da-tarde e inicio da noite.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jun 2010 às 10:57)

bom dia. Na minha viagem para o norte paragem técnica agora em fátima com 26 graus. Ceu lhmpo e vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2010 às 12:19)

Boas!
Mais um dia a prometer muito calor...
Sigo com 28.7ºC, alguma neblina, que provavelmente impede valores mais altos de temperatura e vento fraco.
Mínima de 19.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2010 às 16:20)

Boas...
Tive uma máxima de 34.6ºC.
De momento sigo com 31.7ºC e céu limpo.


*NÃO SE PODE ESTAR NA RUA*


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jun 2010 às 16:28)

A máxima hoje foi mais baixa que ontem *34,9ºC*


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2010 às 20:00)

Boa tarde.

Dia quente por aqui, com máxima de 33,6º.

Neste momento 27,7º.


----------



## stormy (30 Jun 2010 às 21:04)

Boas tardes
Pela Louriceira, após maxima de 27.5º, sigo com 18.5º, vento fraco de NNW e céu limpo.
Durante a tarde observaram-se algumas células ( c. congestus) muito longe a ENE/NE


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2010 às 23:43)

Boa noite!
Dia menos quente que o de ontem, mas mesmo assim com máxima de 32ºC.
De momento, 22.8ºC, 54%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.2ºC
32ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,3ºC

Mín - 16,2ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2010 às 09:33)

Extremos de ontem:

18,5 ºC / 33,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------

